# Hello from Australia



## Jasen (Mar 5, 2013)

Just signed up to see what's going off & where. Myself & my 2 daughters [10 & 13] board, the wife is a skier. Over your last three winters we've hit Squaw twice & Just came back from Mammoth. We try to get our winters as well. Think next year Wyoming or Canada for something different. I hope you all enjoy your winter wonderland. It sucks living in a desert country, it's a 17hr drive for us to get to Perisher in NSW .
Regards , Jasen [ sucks to be too old to emigrate ]


----------

